# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Kommt ´ne Frau zum Arzt ...

## Didi-K

Kommt eine Frau zum Arzt und sagt: "Herr Doktor, ich habe seit langem heftige Blähungen. Ist eigentlich nicht schlimm, weil man sie nicht hört und nicht riecht, aber vielleicht sollte man doch mal was dagegen unternehmen." - "Soso", entgegnet der Arzt, "man hört sie nicht und man riecht sie nicht ...?" - "Ja genau, Herr Doktor! Seit ich hier bei Ihnen sitze, habe ich schon 5 Abgänge gehabt, aber Sie haben nichts davon bemerkt, weil man sie nicht riecht und nicht hört."
Der Arzt verschreibt ihr ein Medikament und bittet sie, in einer Woche wieder zu kommen.

Nach einer Woche kommt die Frau hoch erbost in die Praxis. "Herr Doktor, was haben Sie mir da bloß verschrieben? Das stinkt ja jetzt fürchterlich, ist ja eklig!" - Meint der Arzt lakonisch: "Ok, Ihre Nase ist jetzt anscheinend in Ordnung, tun wir mal was für Ihre Ohren ..."
 ::

----------


## Enrico

::   ::

----------


## Didi-K

Kommt eine Frau zum Arzt und sagt: "Herr Doktor, mein Mann hat schon lange keine Lust mehr auf Sex. Haben Sie nicht ein Mittelchen, das ich ihm unter das Essen mischen kann? Er darf es aber nicht merken und es muss sehr gut wirken." Der Arzt gibt ihr ein Fläschchen: "Das ist das stärkste Zeug, was ich habe, ein paar Tropfen genügen und es ist völlig geschmacksneutral!"
Die Frau geht freudig erregt auf das Kommende nach Hause. Pech ist nur, dass ihr Mann keinen Hunger hat, aber schließlich überredet sie ihn doch zu einem Wiener Würstchen. Sie mischt das Mittel unter den Senf und begibt sich schon mal ins Schlafgemach. Zuerst passiert gar nichts, aber dann hört sie ihren Mann laut lachen. Sie stürzt in die Küche und fragt ihn, was denn da so lustig sei. Immer noch prustend deutet er auf sein Essen: " So´ne ulkige Wurst habe ich noch nie gesehen. Immer wenn ich die in den Senf tunke, zieht sich die Pelle ein Stück zurück!"

 ::

----------


## resci

kommt nen Ami zum Chinesn

Ami: And do you also have elections in China?
Chinese: Yes, I have election evely molning.

----------

> kommt nen Ami zum Chinesn
> 
> Ami: And do you also have elections in China?
> Chinese: Yes, I have election evely molning.



Schweizer haben das auch evely morning.......  ::

----------


## Didi-K

> Zitat von resci
> 
> kommt nen Ami zum Chinesn
> 
> Ami: And do you also have elections in China?
> Chinese: Yes, I have election evely molning.
> 
> 
> Schweizer haben das auch evely morning.......


Muss am verringerten Luftdruck in den Höhen der Alpen liegen ...  ::

----------


## Didi-K

Kommt ein Mann zum Arzt (ich weiß, passt nicht zum Titel ... aber da wir grade beim Thema sind   :cool:  ) und sagt: "Herr Doktor, ich krieg schon lange keinen mehr hoch, aber meine Frau hat heute Geburtstag, da wollte ich ihr eine Freude machen. Ich brauche aber ein sehr starkes Mittel, dass schnell wirkt."
Der Arzt gibt ihm eine Spritze und weist ihn ein: "Das Medikament erzeugt auf das Kommando "hauruck" sofort eine Erektion, das Komando "psst" baut sie auch sofort wieder ab. Das Ganze funktioniert aber nur 3 mal!"
Der Mann bedankt sich und verschwindet erstmal auf die Praxis-Toilette, um das Mittel zu testen. Und tatsächlich: auf "hauruck" steht er stramm wie ein Zinnsoldat, bei "psst" ist wieder alles vorbei. Glücklich macht er sich auf den Heimweg. Er kommt an einer Baustelle vorbei, wo die Arbeiter mit lautem "hauruck" einen Stahlträger hochhieven. Die Reaktion etwas weiter unten bei dem Mann folgt prompt, und da ihm grad einige Bekannte entgegenkommen, muss er dies schnell mit "psst" wieder korrigieren. 
Zu Hause stürzt er gleich in die Küche zu seiner Frau und ruft "hauruck". Die Frau schaut kurz vom Bügeln hoch und sagt: "Psst, die Kinder schlafen!"  

 ::  
.
.

(habt ihr mitgezählt?  ::  )

----------

